# Accidents after a new baby at home



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow. That's a rough situation for everyone. What's going on when you're not home? Is your wife putting them out in the yard or run and leaving them there just to get some sanity? If they're being left there, that might help explain why they dislike it so much?

Can you take the dogs out for a long walk before you leave every day? Just getting them worn out and on a predictable schedule again might be a big help.

I wouldn't rely on them to relieve themselves without supervision at this point. I would take them out on a leash and wait until they do their thing and praise them, just like when they were puppies. Then have your wife set a timer and take them out every hour. Really, you're starting over on being housebroken. I would also treat the floors they've been using with Nature's Miracle to get rid of the scent attraction and keep the dogs gated away from those areas at all times.

Were they crate trained when they were puppies? Where do they spend the night now? If they were crate trained, maybe it's time to get the crates out again and keep them in them at night until everything gets back on track.

You might also want to take some of the dog park time and spend it on one on one training time instead. Dogs need connection with their owners, and Golden need it in particular. I would consider taking them to training classes again just for that reason.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would suggest you crate them at night, or baby gate them in a room so they can't wander around. 

I suspect with a new baby and two other kids, they just are not getting the one on one time they were used to, and not enough actual exercise. You aren't at fault, I'm not saying that, it just reality of a new baby and now there are 3 children that rightfully require your attention. Running around a yard or dog park is fun time, exercise to work off pent up energy is focused like an actual walk on leash or run with you. 

I agree with supervising, or leash walking, at least for the last potty break before bed, that should take care of the overnight accidents.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, fyi, if you should decide to find them a new home, PLEASE contact the Golden Retriever rescues in your area and work with them. They will screen and interview potential adopters and make sure they are good quality homes. You can find the list of rescues on the GRCA website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sorry you're going through this. Especially your wife, being home all day long with so much on her plate. 

My $.02 is that your wife is likely overwhelmed, and since the dogs are just ADDing to her burden, she most likely isn't feeling very warm/receiving towards them. They can sense that. Anytime I'm annoyed with my animals, they can tell. I'm not saying they are soil inside the house on PURPOSE or out of spite/revenge, but they may be not alerting you or your wife because they don't want to do anything to make you two more mad at them. I may also just be anthropomorphing them a wee bit. 

In my opinion, you need to remove the dogs from your children's room. A baby gate in your bedroom door works wonders. The dogs are right there should they need to go out, and the children can walk up to the baby gate and wake you up if they need you. You can also start crating them again. You should also take them both to the vet to see if there is a physiological reason for the accidents? UTI, anxiety, etc? 

In addition to the vet visit and the change in sleeping arrangements, I agree with treating their potty training as if they were puppies. Praise when they go. Take them outside (supervised) at set intervals. 

As for the run, I don't know what dog would find enjoyment in a barren run with nothing to do. I set up a gate in our side yard, essentially turning it into a run, for those quick potty trip (or late night trips, since they just LOVE to run around the back yard). If they've been in the run for more than a couple minutes, they are bored and staring at the door waiting to come back in. 

I agree that some one-on-one bonding time and training would be a godsend in this situation. My foster dog was annoying the living daylights out of me last night. Misbehaving left and right. So I sat on the floor, and she climbed into my lap and we cuddled for about 10 minutes and then we were both fine. I was over my annoyance and she was over her misbehaving.


----------

